# Moderator I need information concerning use of an eletric smoker



## pamelap (Feb 11, 2017)

All of my questions so far are related to my use of a MasterBuilt 30 inch eletric smoker


----------



## bmudd14474 (Feb 11, 2017)

Ok so what is your need from the mods? It looks like someone is answering the other threads you posted.

Let us know your specific questions and we would love to help.


----------



## pc farmer (Feb 11, 2017)

Yea, what do you need help with?


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 11, 2017)

We are happy to help you. You can also Search MES 30 or Masterbuilt 30" Electric Smoker, for thousands of posts by members with that smoker...JJ


----------



## gr0uch0 (Feb 11, 2017)

Guys, there's another post she had earlier today where someone suggested that she ask to have the one of the mods move it to Electric Smokers:  pretty sure that's where the confusion lies....


----------



## pc farmer (Feb 11, 2017)

gr0uch0 said:


> Guys, there's another post she had earlier today where someone suggested that she ask to have the one of the mods move it to Electric Smokers:  pretty sure that's where the confusion lies....


Thanks.   I just moved it.     I wasn't on much today.


----------



## gr0uch0 (Feb 11, 2017)

Anytime, chief.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 11, 2017)

That makes more sense...JJ


----------

